# Solved: The process cannot access the file because it is being used by...



## 1000faces

Hi Forums,

I am getting this error all the time with Windows 7. I open a text file I want to
edit, then go to save my changes and I get this error:

"The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process"









I have full admin rights, running Win7 Ultimate x64 SP1. From a bit of research I have seen where many others have been experiencing this problem or something similar too. The only "fix" (that doesn't work all the time) is to close explorer.exe and then restart it to "release the handle"? Anyway, this is not acceptable for to money and time I spent upgrading/configuring this new OS from XP where I never had this problem and seriously cuts down my productivity.

Is there a fix for this? Has Microsoft even acknowledged this as a bug yet? I can duplicate this scenario the second or third time I try to edit/save/delete a text file and I know that explorer.exe is the problem or a big part of it in any case. I don't want to go back to XP x64 but having to deal with this headache 10-20 times a day is just too much to ask.

Thanks!


----------



## Phantom010

Try *Unlocker*.

Right-click your Notepad .txt file.

Select *Unlocker*.

A new window will open that will list all the busy handles of the file.

You'll see what's locking your file and perhaps be able to stop it from doing so all the time.

Click the button which says *Unlock All*.

If that's not enough, click the *Kill Process *button in Unlocker.


----------



## 1000faces

Hi, thanks for the reply. I have tried Unlocker with no success unfortunately. The only thing that works in my experience so far is stopping explorer and then restarting it.

Found this in MS forums: http://tinyurl.com/6q3c6a7

Seems to be an issue long standing and a bug inherent with Windows 7.

There has been no "official" statement from MS acknowledging this bug hence a patch or fix release is unlikely. Some users in the thread above have offered "fixes" but they are way too time consuming and inefficient in regards to workflow productivity. This shouldn't be an issue one has to deal with when purchasing a new OS that's supposed to be a pinnacle achievement in technology in the first place. How could MS leave such a glaring bug with their poster-child OS? Totally bs.


----------



## TerryNet

Your example is a .scr file. Do you have the same trouble with .txt files?


----------



## 1000faces

Yes. With .txt and .rtf too. Basically anything I try to edit with notepad & notepad++.


----------



## TerryNet

Wish I had some idea of the cause or a fix.


----------



## Phantom010

Have you tried Process Explorer?

Download the free *Process Explorer*.

Run the program.

_(For Windows 7 or Vista, click File > Show Details for All Processes.)_

Click *Find* > *Find handle or DLL...*

Type *Notepad.exe* and click *Search*.


----------



## 1000faces

My approach to this was flawed. The way I was testing if this occurs with different file extensions was starting out with the original .scr file and if it wouldn't save without error I would rename it to .txt, .cfg, .urm, .rtf etc. But...starting from a freshly created .txt, I can edit that file and/or rename it to anything and it will behave correctly until I renamed it to .scr ..then the problem starts again. It's explorer.exe locking it, seeing it as an "operating file" (screensaver) which it's not obviously just has the extension.


I can copy over text from an .scr (one of my scripts) and create a new .txt file and work with it with no problems. But as soon as I rename it to .scr it locks again.

This happens no matter what directory I have the file in.


----------



## 1000faces

???????


----------



## TerryNet

Thanks; at least knowing it's closely tied to .scr files makes it a little easier for my befuddled mind to comprehend. Probably a dumb idea, but if you have a screen saver enabled try turning it off.


----------



## 1000faces

Np 

*Fixed. Changed program association with .scr extension from screen saver to notepad++. Argg, so simple. Was driving me crazy..lol


----------



## TerryNet

Nice going!  Sometimes you can solve problems yourself after carefully describing them to others.

You can mark this solved using the







button at the upper left of the page or just below the last post.


----------



## Phantom010

*How To Mark Your Own Thread As Solved*


----------



## 1000faces

Thanks for enduring my frustration and spam


----------

